# Possible Ultegra 6800 pedals rant



## kilgoretrout (Dec 16, 2013)

So I just went to install my new Ultegra 6800 pedals and noticed that you need a pretty large hex wrench for it. For all my other pedals, you just need a common wrench to place on the nut and turn the cranks. The nut is on the spindle, not the pedal, so the spindle turns to drive into the hole. But with the 6800, the nut is attached to the pedal and spins independent of the spindle. The only way (I think) to attach the pedal is using some uncommonly large hex wrench, one that does not come with any sets commonly used for cycling. Now I need to make a trip to the hardware store rather than riding. 

Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Many pedals only install with a hex. 6 or 8 mm hex, prob the 8 since you mention it's large (haven't looked at an ultegra pedal)


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

The nut you refer to on the pedal body is not for installing the pedal to the crank. You need to use the allen wrench (hex wrench) on the end of the axle to install the pedal. They are generally 6 mm which is not uncommon at all, although I am not certain the PD-6800 takes a 6 mm but in general pedals are 6 mm or 8 mm.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought a standard park bicycle tool set, and the allen wrench needed to install my ultegra 6800 pedals was in that kit... true the fold up set that is in my bicycle mounted kit does not include that wrench, but you are not normally changing pedals on a ride.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its an 8mm and not all that unusual. 
Well, maybe to you. 
Rant off.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Quite a few pedals require a 15 mm open-end wrench that's narrower than standard/typical wrenches. IMO, 8mm allen wrenches are much more common and easier to find in any hardware or tool store. Also, also much more straightforward to properly torque the allen socket pedals than to find a thin crow's foot or use a scale on an open end wrench and do the necessary arithmetic.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kilgoretrout said:


> So I just went to install my new Ultegra 6800 pedals and noticed that you need a pretty large hex wrench for it. For all my other pedals, you just need a common wrench to place on the nut and turn the cranks. The nut is on the spindle, not the pedal, so the spindle turns to drive into the hole. But with the 6800, the nut is attached to the pedal and spins independent of the spindle. The only way (I think) to attach the pedal is using some uncommonly large hex wrench, one that does not come with any sets commonly used for cycling. Now I need to make a trip to the hardware store rather than riding.
> 
> Or am I doing something wrong?


Really making a serious effort not to sound like my usual, *ssh*t self, but if you can't figure out how to get those pedals on you probably shouldn't be the one installing them. Here's your hint: look at the end of the axle.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

kilgoretrout said:


> So I just went to install my new Ultegra 6800 pedals and noticed that you need a pretty large hex wrench for it. For all my other pedals, you just need a common wrench to place on the nut and turn the cranks. The nut is on the spindle, not the pedal, so the spindle turns to drive into the hole. But with the 6800, the nut is attached to the pedal and spins independent of the spindle. The only way (I think) to attach the pedal is using some uncommonly large hex wrench, one that does not come with any sets commonly used for cycling. Now I need to make a trip to the hardware store rather than riding.
> 
> Or am I doing something wrong?


If you want to do any work on your bicycle, an allen wrench set with an 8mm is probably something you should put on your shopping list.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> Really making a serious effort not to sound like my usual, *ssh*t self, but if you can't figure out how to get those pedals on you probably shouldn't be the one installing them. Here's your hint: look at the end of the axle.


CX. Take it from me. Dont let guilt drive your behavior. Just be yourself. This forum is more fun with our natural personalities, no matter what "others" say.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

kilgoretrout said:


> Or am I doing something wrong?


LOOK AT THE INSTRUCTIONS!

Someone had to say it.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Dec 16, 2013)

Alright, so I guess this is pretty common. Though all the pedals I have ever put on did not use a hex key. Just a 15 mm wrench plus a quick spin. Since not one of my sets have a key that size, I figured it was uncommon. You all say it's not, so I can't rant about it. I still have to get the darn key.

It wasn't about the instructions, nor did I not know how to put them on. It was about not having the tool. I have 3 hex key sets and not one set has this key or anything near the size needed. Just figured the manufacturer changed things up with the new line up (sorta like Apple changing the charging cord for the latest iPhone).


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Heh heh- it's true, it's not an unusual size... BUT if hadn't needed one up until now, I can see where you might think that.
I underwent the same phenomena when I started riding; all my stuff had only needed the big 15 open end wrench, but then as I tried other types of road pedals (especially), I started needing 8mm hex keys.


----------

